# wisconsin motor?



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Did Toro ever build a PowerShift 824 with a Wisconsin engine? Found one locally and wonder if it's a repower.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it wouldnt be a wisconson i believe thats a robin subaru or wisconson robin. all of those old japanese side valve engines are great put parts are hard to find now


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

might also be a suzuki


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

fibersport said:


> Did Toro ever build a PowerShift 824 with a Wisconsin engine? Found one locally and wonder if it's a repower.


 * NO!!!!!!! TORO never used those engines. they did run the MITSY engine in 88,89.*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * NO!!!!!!! TORO never used those engines. they did run the MITSY engine in 88,89.*


DITO! it's can't get any parts for Mitsubishi . one of the mod's is still looking for a gasket set or head gasket for his if one or the other turns up.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Looked at some pictures Powershift93 posted, seems seller was wrong as it looks like a Mitsubishi. Not sure if it's electric start or not, may go look at it today. Question is, which is better Tecumseh or Mitsubishi?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

fibersport said:


> Looked at some pictures Powershift93 posted, seems seller was wrong as it looks like a Mitsubishi. Not sure if it's electric start or not, may go look at it today. Question is, which is better Tecumseh or Mitsubishi?


* All MITSY Parts are now NLA!!!!!!!! Your best bet is to find a 8hp BRIGGS engine. but if that does not play oot. I guess you are stuck with a tec 1.*


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

fibersport said:


> Looked at some pictures Powershift93 posted, seems seller was wrong as it looks like a Mitsubishi. Not sure if it's electric start or not, may go look at it today. Question is, which is better Tecumseh or Mitsubishi?


I dont think they ever came out with a electric start for the mitsubishi. I like the tecs alot more than the mits and now with the parts being hard to find i would never buy one to use.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have the Toro 828 Mitsu powered prototype that I still haven't found a head gasket for. I would only offer 50-75 bucks for any Mitsu powered machine as there are no parts for the engine. I'm to the point of replacing the engine with a predator or B&S. I have a Predator Hemi in the garage and just found a source for a new 1150 B&S snow engine for 185 delivered. Trying to figure out which way to go.


----------

